# SQL Statement



## carpe (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mein Servlet gibt mir immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn Ich diesen Sql befehl ausführe.

String sql2 = "INSERT INTO benutzer VALUES (' "+ benutzerName + " ',' " + passwort1 + " ')";

state.executeQuery(sql2);

Ich habe schon 100 andere Varianten ausprobiert geht einfach nicht , sieht Ihr da vielleicht einen Fehler.
wenn Ich state.executeQuery(sql2); in meinem Programm auskommentiere, dann funktioniert alles.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mrz 2009)

Gratulation zur Entscheidung, die Fehlermeldung nicht zu posten,
so bekommt man selbst aus den simpelsten Problemen noch neue Rätsel..

hat benutzer vielleicht mehr als 2 Spalten?

Updates sollte man übrigens mit executeUpdate() ausführen, nicht mit executeQuery()


----------



## carpe (31. Mrz 2009)

Hallo SlaterB,

danke für deine hilfe,  du hast recht , statt executeQuery() musste Ich executeUpdate() benutzen.
Jetzt gehts !!


----------

